# Aperlite



## tecboy (Apr 2, 2015)

I just received a free trial.  Can wait to shoot it tomorrow and see how it holds up.  Was the previous thread got deleted?


----------



## tecboy (Apr 2, 2015)

It sucks!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2015)

Now that's what I call a succinct review; could you maybe expand on that a little and explain just how it sucks?


----------



## tecboy (Apr 2, 2015)

You can tell from the photograph.  Heavy vignette at wide angle shot.  That is not normal compared to Yongnuo and Canon speedlites.  It could be defective.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 2, 2015)

This one has good review. Jimmy Doro Review - Aperlite YH-700C Professional Flash Flashlight for Canon Digital SLR Cameras


----------



## tirediron (Apr 2, 2015)

tecboy said:


> You can tell from the photograph.  Heavy vignette at wide angle shot.  That is not normal compared to Yongnuo and Canon speedlites.  It could be defective.


Not really because I have no idea of your set-up, conditions, etc.  Why not do a comparison against the YN or Canon model?


----------



## tecboy (Apr 2, 2015)

Hmmm....let's see.  Shot these at 15mm focal length.  Flash zoom at 24mm.  

Aperlite YH-700C
 


Yongnuo YN565EX
 

Canon 430 EXII


Definitely, I will not use Aperlite tomorrow.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 2, 2015)

BTW, where is that dude?  Did he give me a crappy one for free?


----------



## waday (Apr 3, 2015)

I received my 'free trial' yesterday. I have pretty much the same setup (Canon, Yongnuo, and now Aperlite), and while I haven't been able to test the flash fully, I have NOT gotten the same results that you did. I saw your post, took a quick picture with it, and I am not experiencing that. If I were you, I'd suggest trying to find him and asking for a replacement? I'll get around to testing it sometime in the next few weeks.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 3, 2015)

I've talked to him and he said,

"Seems that the length of 15mm is too short. the performance of the flash cannot cover that distance.
it is suggested that you use a minimum focal length of 24mm.
Thanks
Best Regards"


----------



## waday (Apr 3, 2015)

tecboy said:


> I've talked to him and he said,
> 
> "Seems that the length of 15mm is too short. the performance of the flash cannot cover that distance.
> it is suggested that you use a minimum focal length of 24mm.
> ...


Hmm.  Ok, if I have time tonight, I want to try the same thing, under the same circumstances. Shortest I have is 18 mm, so I'll have a go with that.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 3, 2015)

waday said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > I've talked to him and he said,
> ...



Hey, do you want to trade Aperlites?


----------



## waday (Apr 3, 2015)

tecboy said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...


Mmm.. No. 

But, why don't you try using the wide angle diffuser to see if that helps?


----------



## tecboy (Apr 3, 2015)

waday said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > waday said:
> ...


Just kidding, bro.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 3, 2015)

I'm not surprised that it will not cover 15mm...a number of flash units will not cover quite that wide without "some kind" of either wide-angle panel that flips down, or something that fits over the front of the flash unit; a wide-angle "panel" or "cap" or "wide-angle diffuser" (all three names are common).


----------



## tecboy (Apr 3, 2015)

If that is the case, I need a proper lens with minimum 24mm focal length.


----------



## waday (Apr 4, 2015)

tecboy said:


> If that is the case, I need a proper lens with minimum 24mm focal length.


Why not try the wide angle diffuser that flips down? I did, and it works pretty well considering.


----------



## tecboy (Apr 4, 2015)

waday said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > If that is the case, I need a proper lens with minimum 24mm focal length.
> ...



Ummm.... I shoot a lot in public.  I don't have time to pull out the wide angle diffuser and put it back every time I zoom in and out.


----------



## Braineack (Apr 4, 2015)

wasnt this flash free?


----------



## young906 (Apr 9, 2015)

Braineack said:


> wasnt this flash free?


Free trial in exchange for an honest review


----------



## pixmedic (Apr 9, 2015)

Shame there's no nikon ones available.  I would love to see how this fash stacks up against my sb700, YN568EX, and Neewer VK750II.


----------



## young906 (Apr 9, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> Shame there's no nikon ones available.  I would love to see how this fash stacks up against my sb700, YN568EX, and Neewer VK750II.


as i know, Aperlite Nikon flash will be reachable within this month.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 10, 2015)

This is a very new product, and there seems to be some conflicting reports on HSS compatibility or not. The Jimmy Doro review says it does not support HSS; one of the first ones on Amazon says the YH-700C does support HSS. The product appears so new that it has only five actual reviews out of six total "reviews", two of which were written and submitted to Amazon in exchange for being given a loaner/test unit, three ultra-brief comments from purchasers, and one guy who 'reviewed' (meaning he did NOT review!!!) it so he could beg for a loaner to test! Amazon.com Customer Reviews Aperlite YH-700C Professional DSLR Flash Flashlight for Canon Digital SLR Camera Supports High-Speed Sync TTL Modes amp Wireless Master Control


----------



## young906 (Apr 14, 2015)

Anyone compared this with Yongnuo?


----------

